# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  قمصان نوم عروس مارت اكسبريس .. وقولي الوداع لسهر زوجك خارج البيت

## al_reeem

مرحبا ملايييين باخواتي الفاضلات ,,, واشكر مروركم بموضوعي اليوم ...

وكل عام وانتوا بخير ... ومثل ما تعرفون قمصان نوم عروس مارت الحين غنيه عن التعريف

بضاعه امريكيه 100% تحمل معنى الاثاره لكل من الجنسين ,,, وهذا طبعا بشهادة الزوجين

حاليا عدنا مجموعة عروس مارت اكسبريس ,,, والكيه محدوده جدا 

وهذا راي بعض الاخوات من *منتدى آخر* في بضاعتي (والله يشهد اني ما غيرت فيه حرف):




> وأنا أشهد ان بضاعة الريم حلووووووووووة خذيت منها مرتين وهي في اسلوبها وتعملها أحلي وأحلي 
> 
> بتوفيق الغالية :9_33:


 



> هلا حبيبتي
> 
> مشكورة كثيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير على تعاملك اللي ما في أحلى منه وعالقمصان طلعوا يجننوا وقماشهم حلو كثير
> 
> والمرة الجاية ان شاء الله بطلب كمية أكبر


 



> مشكوره اختي الريم على الملابس من جد روعه مثل الصوره تمام . واتمنى اتعامل مع الأخت ريم مره ثانيه لانها أنسانه راقيه في تعاملها وبضاعتها والله يوفقها .




واخيرا اقول اشكر كل الاخوات الي وثقوا فيني وتعاملوا معاي بدون ما يعرفوني ... واشكر كل من شهد لي ... لاني فعلا اعتز بشهادتكم هذي 

واشكر هذا المنتدى العظيم الي فتح النا هذا المجال لنتعامل معاكم 

يالله يا بنات ,,, انتظر طلباتكم 

اختكم الريم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## صاحبه الامتياز



----------


## مـــــريم

موفجه اختي

----------


## أثير صمت

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## umkhalifah 7

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## بنت الاميري

الغلا بغيت اشوف الكاتلوج بالرسائل الخاصه...^^\

مووفقه اختي

----------


## الباندا

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## بنوته ماماتي

ممكن الكتالووج لو سمحتي يالغلا

----------


## امورة العين

ممكن الكتالوج لانه عرسي قريب

----------


## نسيم المطلعيه

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

الغلا بغيت الكاتالوج عالخاص ما عليج اماره....

----------


## بنت العرب2009

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## مناير الليل

طرشيلنا الكتالوج

----------


## فرووحة زمن

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## بتوته

ممكن الكاتلوج الغاليه

----------


## ساس الطيب

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## أموت وأحيابك

ممكن الكاتلوووج يالغالية .......

----------


## angeleye

ممكن الكتالوج اختي

----------


## غلا25

موفقه

----------


## بدر البدو

ممكن اطرشيلي الكتلوج ع الخاص

----------


## al_reeem

خواتي شيوا الخاص

الريم

----------


## عيون11

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ظبية الامارات

طرشي الكتالوج الغالية ما عليج امر

----------


## امـ هلال

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## خربشات

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## Q_Queeny

ممكن الكاتلوج لوسمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## white heart

لو سمحتي بغيت الكاتلوج

----------


## عزة نفس

موفقه يالغلا
لو ماعليج أمر ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## همسات شاعره

الغلا بغيت اشوف الكاتلوج بالرسائل الخاصه...^^\
وموفقه بتجارتج

----------


## روزة قطر

ممكن الكتلوج
\

----------


## قمر هيا

بغيت الكاتلوج حبيبتي

----------


## مهرة العين

الكتالوك لو سمحتي

----------


## الطاهره

هلا فيج اختي ...ممكن الكتالوج لوسمحتي

وشكرا

----------


## ندي_7

موفقه

----------


## Bnyat

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## بنت العنا

ممكن الكاتالوج؟

----------


## امووونة

ما عليج امارة ممكن كتالوج

----------


## دلوعه سالم

ممكن نشوف بليز

----------


## alwada3

( اللهم اجعل لسانه لك ذاكرا وقصره في الجنة عاليا وكن عنه يارب دوما راضيا )

----------


## لطــــيفة

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## شواخ 78

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## صمت السنين3

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## مكروهتي

ممكن الكاتولج و يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## بنوته ماماتي

ممكن الكتالوج اختي

----------


## um_laith

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## ملاك97

ممكن الكتاالوج حبيبتي....

----------


## الحلاه

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ...

----------


## Chocoholic

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

موفقه خير

----------


## صمت السنين3

ممكن الكتالوج حبيبتي

----------


## البحر الميت

الغالية ممكن اطشين الكاتالوج بأسرع وقت ممكن ع الخاص لأن اختي الحين تتزهب أو ع الايميل 

[email protected]

----------


## malak.uae

الله يعطيج العافية ...ممكن الكتالوج يالغالية

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

الكتالووووووووج الغلا

----------


## يآسوه

لو سمحتي ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## سنفووره

ممكن اطرشين الكتالوج يالغاليه

----------


## همسة ورد

الغالية ممكن الكتالوج ولا تاخرت على الطلب

----------


## تفاحة حمرة

ممكن اشوف الصور بالخاص

----------


## بنت الاياويـد

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## إماراتية كول

الكتالووووووووج الغلا

----------


## أثير صمت

ممكن الكتالوج حبيبتي

----------


## بهجة القلب

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## دلال العيون

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## أم سعيد 15

أختي ممكن صور إذا كانت مقاسات كبيرة مثل اكس لارج ؟؟؟
الله يوفقكم

----------


## دلوعة ولدي

ممكن الكاتلوج فديتج

----------


## أم ريموه

ممكن الكتالوج حبوبه  :Smile:

----------


## noralaeen3

ممكن الكتالوج وا\فكره عن الاسعار وكيفيه التوصيل

----------


## عيون الناعسه

ممكن الكاتلوج...

----------


## MGucci

مرحبا يا حلوه 
ممكن ترسلين ليه الصور
تحياتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خوتي

----------


## أم نصوري

الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## UAQ_LADY

> ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## أم حواري$

ممكــــــــــن الكاتالوج الغاليــــــــــــة

----------


## هبه النقبي

*هلا الغلا ممكن الكتالوج ؟؟؟*

----------


## rooj

مرحبا اختي لو سمحتي ابا الكاتالوج ...***

----------


## نسمة فرح

ممــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـكــــــــــــــــــــــ الكالتلوجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهـ

----------


## أم فلاح sss

اريد الكاتلوج ^^

----------


## Dark Shadow

مرحبا فديتج،،،،الغاليه ممكن اشوف الكتالوج ع الخاص والسموحه

----------


## دلع U.A.E

ممكن الكاتلوج فديتج

----------


## سالب الروح

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## ام تمامي

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## الهن2008وف

موفقة الغالية

----------


## فراشه دلوعه

هلا يالغاليه ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## جوهرةغالية

ممكن الكتلووج الغالية

----------


## عكروشة

ممكن الكاتلوج ويزاج الله خير

----------


## noordubai

مـــــــــــوفقه

----------


## احلى مزيونه

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## A12

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## حوووور

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## غزيرة الهموم

الكاتالوج لو ممكن

----------


## royal_baby

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## أم غبيشه

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## نبض قلبهـ

هلا ممكن الكاتلوج مع الاسعار

----------


## ام هتـــان

هلا حبوبة ربي يوفقج ويعطيج ع قد نيتج 

ممكن حبيبتي اتطرشيلي الكتلوج^_^

----------


## كشوووه

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## sha3noOona

ممكن الكاتلوج الغلا؟؟

----------


## ميرة_المرزوقي

ممكن الكاتالوج حبيبتي

----------


## ياورد

هلا والله ..
طرشي الكتالوج الغالية ما عليج امر

----------


## &أم غـيـث&

موفقه

----------


## اميرة حبيبي

ممكن الكتالووج خيتوو !!.

----------


## بنوتة عيمان

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## بنتـ الظبي

ممكن الكاتلوج الغلا

----------


## um_sl6an

السلام عليكم

ممكن الكتالوج اختي ..

----------


## *أم سياف*

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## A12

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## ريحانه 009

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## سامرية الليل

بالتوفيق اختي

----------


## فطوم المنصورى

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ::زمان::

ممكن الكاتالوج عزيزتي

----------


## غوانـــي

ممكن الكاتلووج الغاليه ؟

----------


## شيوخة

ممكن الكاتلوج ^_^

----------


## امبراطورة

ممكن الكتالوح الغلا

----------


## otlnd

اختي الغالية ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## طموحه بوظبي

ممكن الصور

----------


## ام هبة

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## بدويه حلوه

الغاليه ممكن الكاتلوج وبالتوفيق

----------


## ام عبدالوهاب

الله يبارك سعيج ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## فاطمهــــ

ممكن اطرشين لي كتلوج ضاروريبسرعه لو سمحتي

----------


## شيوخة

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## غوانـــي

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي؟

----------


## فرووحة زمن

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## ام الهنووف

ممكن الكاتالوج الغاليه

----------


## وآقـــعيـــة

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي
بالتوفيق عزيزتي  :Smile:

----------


## zhoor

ممكن الكتلوج على الخاص يا الغالية

----------


## Thuraya

ممكن الكاتلوج لوسمحتي

----------


## 3abla

ممكن اختي الكتلوج

----------


## اماراتية99

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## بدوية سبشل

بالتوفييييييييق يالغلا

----------


## بنت دارالزيـن

السلام عليكم

بالتوفيق

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## بروفيسورة

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ماركه مسجلة



----------


## العيون المشتاقة

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## قلبي وعقلي

ممكن الكتلوج اذا ممكن

----------


## ورد الروح

الغاليه ممكن اشوف الكاتالوج

----------


## ..V!P..

ممكن الصور

----------


## بدويه غااويه

ممكن الكتالوج فديتج ابغيييييييه ضروري؟؟؟
الصراحه شوقتيني...

----------


## um_m7amd

ممكن الكتالوج مع الاسعار الغاليه

----------


## احلى شحيه

ممكن اطرشيلي الكتالوج ع الخاص
وموفقة

----------


## ~ كلي دلع ~

ممكن الكتالوج عالخاص لو سمحتي الغالية

----------


## نسيناكم

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## outlandish

مرحبا أختي...
ممكن تطرشيلي الكتالوج على الخاص...


تحياتي.......

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## أم سليمان1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
فديتج ممكن اشوف الكاتلوج اذا عندج مقاس اكس لارج...

----------


## Ryo0oM

ممكن الصور لو سمحتي مع الاسعار والمقاسات لانه عرسي جريب 

وبالتوفيق  :Smile:

----------


## Dior 9

الله يوفقج الغالية ، بس ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## ummalia

ممكن ترسلين الكتالوج عالخاص

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

الكتالوج غناتي
لو ماعليج امارة

وموفقة

----------


## نصراء

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ممكن الصور لو سمحتي مع الاسعار 
وشكرا

----------


## دلع U.A.E

ممكن الكاتالوج فديتج

----------


## رقيق المشاعر

بغيت اشوف الصور ......

:::
:

----------


## عذب الكلام

عزيزتي ممكن اكاتلوج لو تكرمي

----------


## دمع العيون

بالتوفيق أن شاء الله
وممكن الكتلوج عزيزتي

----------


## نموره

ممكن اشوف الكاتلوج مع الاسعار

----------


## باباوماما

ممكن الكاتلوج ?!!!

----------


## فرآشة رآكـ

ممكن الكاتالووج؟

----------


## أم الريم 2005

ممكن اطرشيلي الكتالوج

----------


## الغوآ والزين

ممكن الكتالوج فديتج

----------


## عيناوية AF

ممكن اطرشيلي الكاتلوج ^^

----------


## أم منصور 2010

الغاليه بغيت الكاتولوج

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## m&m

الغاليه ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## مطر صيف

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## خديجة خليفة

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## Miss~Dior

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## منى الحلوة

لو سمحتي ممكن اطرشيلي الكاتالوج

----------


## مــريــم

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي ؟؟

----------


## راعية الشوق

الغلا ممكن اشوووف الكتالوج ^^

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## جاكوار

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## meera84

هلا الغاليه 
فديتج شوه عندج ممكن اطرشينه حقي بالخاص لانه هشهر يوم زواجنا اباه اكون غير

----------


## زهرة العود

ممكن الكتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## اماراتية99

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## غربةأمل

ممكن الكاتلوج الغالية

----------


## *عســـولة*

> الغلا بغيت اشوف الكاتلوج بالرسائل الخاصه...^^\
> 
> مووفقه اختي

----------


## شهب

موفقه

----------


## scooopy

ممكن الكتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## :: الخقآقهـ :

ممكن الكاتلوووج

----------


## لحظة صمت!!

اليوم وصلتني الطلبية 
والقمصان روووعه 
الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## مهوره

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## umm mohammad

للرفع
مفاجآآآآت & هداااااياااااا قيــــــمة & مسابقااااات 
في قسم مال و أعمال و مشاريع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=642798

----------


## Al-Taif

ممكن الكاتالوج إذا سمحتي

----------


## tamee222

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## بدويه غااويه

وييييييييين الكاتالوووج ماطرشتيه تااخرتي وااااااايد...

----------


## فديت دبي

ممكن الكتالوج حبوبه

----------


## ميرة الامارات

ممكن االكاتلوج

----------


## فيبي فيبي

اختي ممكن كتلوج ما عليج امر

----------


## مزيوونة العين

اختيه ممكن تطرشيلي الكتالوج

----------


## MISS ALAIN

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## om 7amada

أختي ممكن الكاتلوج الله يخليج

----------


## فيندي

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## كيوت دوم

ممكن الكاتلوج ع الخاص يا الغاليه

----------


## سيده البحر

بغيت الكتالوج حبوبة ؟

----------


## عروسه 2010

ممكن اطرشين لي الكتالوج

----------


## ندوووووش

ممكن ختيه الكتالووج ع الخاااص 


والسموحه منج

----------


## shaika_772

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## ريم...

ممكن الكاتلوج ؟؟!

----------


## ensana

ممكن الكتالوج أختي  :Smile:

----------


## الأوابة

ممكن الكتالوج يا حبى

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## حياه98

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## um-el7la

مرااااحب حبي.......
ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ملكة الوادي

ممكن الكتالوج؟؟؟؟

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## ريتاج البلوشي

انا شفت الكتالوج اللي عندكم روووووعة و اختي و مرت اخوي خذو من عندكم قمصان نوم من مجمع العايلة مادري شو يسمونه المهم الحين

ابي استفسر اذا عندكم اشيا غير قمصان النوم 

للمتزوجات ..و غير المتزوجات ما لنا نصيب من بضايعكم يلا ابتكروا لنا شغلات نتخقق بها جدام المناظر ^*
وانا اول وحدة بتشرى عندكن

----------


## انته_عمري

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## اختارها قلبي

ممكن موقعج عالخاص

----------


## B!nt_3eman

اختي بغيت اشوف الكتالوج .. 
اذا ممكن طرشيه ..

----------


## ra3yt mood

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## غاويه دلع

ممكن اشوف صور القمصان نوم وشو اسعارهن 

ومشكوره

----------


## moz

ابغي الصور الغلا

----------


## ريامي دبي

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## al_reeem

> انا شفت الكتالوج اللي عندكم روووووعة و اختي و مرت اخوي خذو من عندكم قمصان نوم من مجمع العايلة مادري شو يسمونه المهم الحين
> 
> ابي استفسر اذا عندكم اشيا غير قمصان النوم 
> 
> للمتزوجات ..و غير المتزوجات ما لنا نصيب من بضايعكم يلا ابتكروا لنا شغلات نتخقق بها جدام المناظر ^*
> وانا اول وحدة بتشرى عندكن


تسلمين حبوبه
وفالج طيب ان شاءالله وحياج زورينا مره ثانيه عشان نتعرف عليج
اختج
الريم

----------


## ريتاج البلوشي

لا هالمرة ناوية اتسوق عبر النت

محد بييبني دبي للاسف >> كنت قايلة لج اني من الفجيرة ..نسيتي ^^

فابي اجوف بضاعتكم ع الخاص .. طبعا غير الاستيكرات و قمصان النوم

----------


## أستغفرالله

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## عيمانيه

ممكن اطرشين لي الكاتلوج اختي

----------


## بي بي123

ممكن الكاتالوج لوسمحتي الغاليه

----------


## دقن

ممكن الكاتلوج على الخاص

----------


## أم امل1

ممكن اطرشيلي الكتلوج ع الخاص

----------


## Bent AlGharib

ممكن اطرشين لي الكاتلوج

----------


## لمح البصر

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## أم امل1

أحتي طلبت الكتلوج بس ما طرشتيه

----------


## ام مـوزة

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## غياب القمر

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## UAQ_LADY

ممكن الصور حبوبه

----------


## ام عمار 1980

هلا الغاليه بغيت اشوف الكتالوج

----------


## al70oo0r

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## فديت ولدها

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي ع الخاص

----------


## أم_سعيد

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## عروس~ظبيـانيه

ممكن الكتالووووووووووووووووووووووووووج

----------


## عامريه و فتخر

*ممكن الغاليه الكتالوج*

----------


## منذريه^_^

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## عنودي الحلوه

اختي ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## أم عهووود

ممكن الصووووووووووور ع الخاااص حبوووووووبه

----------


## بنت الخيلي

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## um-el7la

ممكن الكتلوج لو سمحتي..

----------


## ندي_7

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## عيون سيف

ممكن الصور عزيزتي

----------


## نزف العيون

اختي ممكن الصور ع الخاص ...

----------


## انجلUAE

موفجه اختي وممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## أم زايد فديته

مرحب الغالي

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## نم نم مي

بالتوفيج

----------


## مس تايلند

ممكن صور عالخاص

----------


## رورو الدلوعة

ممكن اختي الكتالوج عالخاص

----------


## حزونه 90

ممكن الكاتالوج الغاليه

----------


## زاجل الامارات

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحت

----------


## عيون سيف

ممكن الصور

----------


## أم امل1

اختي انا طلبت الكتالوج من أسبوع وما طرشتيه ف الخاص

----------


## njooola

ممكن الكتالوج ... ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟

----------


## مريم الشحي

الغلا طرشيلي الكتالوج ^___^

----------


## 3solah

الغالبه بغيت اجوف الكاتالوج

----------


## um_saif07

اختية ابا الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ام تمامي

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## MBS_Dream

وفقكِ الله لمــــا يحب و يرضـــى ..

ورزقك الخير الوفيـــر ..

والصحة والعـــــافيـــة ..

----------


## نسايم33

الغلا بغيت اشوف الكاتلوج بالرسائل الخاصه

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## ام شذى

هلا الغاليه ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## Hessah

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## rouaeo7

ممكن الصور اختي

----------


## عالم غريب

+

الغاليه ممكن اشوف الكتالوج ..؟

+

----------


## ~مصدرجنوني~

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ما يهزك ريح

ممكن اشوف الكتالوج لوسمحتي بالرسايل الخاصة

----------


## أم امل1

لو سمحتي اختي طلبت ك\ا مرة الكتالوج قمصان النوم لكن ما طرشتيه

----------


## قطريه طموحه

ممكن الكتالوج اختي

----------


## انسة منشن

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## راعية بوظبي

ممكن الكاتلوج ؟

----------


## غرشوبة2008

الغلا بغيت اشوف الكاتلوج ...^^\

مووفقه اختي

----------


## شاهينية

لو سمحتي اختي ابا الكاتلوج

----------


## الأنين

وأنا بعد أبغي الكتالوج  :Smile:

----------


## ام نهال

الكتالوج لوسمحتى

----------


## مخاوية شمة

ممكن الغاليه الكاتالوج لوسمحتي ع الخاص

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## [ألوانـ ]

ممكن الكاتلوج الغالية

----------


## ام مـلاك

ممكن الكاتالوج ؟؟؟

----------


## &سارا&

ممكن الكاتلوج الغاليه

----------


## وحده حلوه

ممكن الكتالوج ؟؟ ^^

----------


## ام عبدالله...

> ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## الروزرايز

موفقة الغاااااااااااااالية

----------


## غلا25

موفقه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

ممكن الكاتلوج مع الاسعار اختي

----------


## مثاني

ممكن الكاتلوج مع الاسعار

----------


## al_danah_2009

ممكن الكاتلوج الغالية

----------


## UAE.G

ممكن الكاتلوج الغاليهـ"

----------


## A9FOoORA

ممكن اطرشين الكتلوج والاسعار

----------


## استيرا

بالتوفيق

----------


## بنت المزيونة

> ممكن الكاتلوج الغاليهـ"


مى توووو ^^

----------


## نآتي

ممكن الكتالووج الغاليه

----------


## بنت الشمالي

ممكن الكاتلوووج

----------


## اسويرا

ننتظر جديدج الغاليه اللي عرضتيه بمعرض الأميره هيا

----------


## Dehn3oOoOd

ممكن الكاتلوج مع الاسعار اختي

----------


## الفلا

ممكن الكتالوج.. 
ؤبالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## ~~شـوشـو~~

الغالية بغيتـ اجوفـ الكتالوجـ ^^

----------


## om mozoun

ممكن الكتلوج مع الاسعار و المقاسات

----------


## um naamah

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## لنــا الله

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## وحده حلوه

الصور بلليييز ^^


ثانكس

----------


## anjo0od

ممكن كتالوج

----------


## ندي_7

ممكن الكتالوج لوسمحت

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## نورا قطر

السلام عليكم 

أختي من فضلك ممكن إرسال الكتلوج وتفاصيل الدفع والتوصيل .

شكرا

----------


## (ام سعيد)

مرحبا الغاليه

ممكن الكتالوج

ويعطيج العافيه

----------


## احلى مزيونه

ابا الكاتلوج

----------


## بنت فلانه

مرحبتين وسهلين 

وانا بغيت الكاتالوج لو سمحتي ^^

----------


## swsw

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## رومانسية ع

ممكن الكاتلوج حياتي

----------


## عنود العوامر

موفجه يااختي ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## (ام خالد)

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## ميره

بغيت الكاتالوج
ممكن اطرشينه 

وبالتوفيق

----------


## وله الباطنه

ابليييييز طرشيلي الكاتالوج

----------


## om mozoun

ممكن تطرشي لي مع المقاسات ة الاسعار

----------


## عروس...

ممكن الكتالوج من فضلج..

----------


## أم*عواشي*

لو سمحتي ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## رونق عبدالله

لو سمحتي ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## miss-rak

ممكن الكتالوج حبوبه ..

----------


## *الكعبية*

ممكن اطرشيلي الالبوم

----------


## الريم النعيمي

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## حرمة الذيب

ممكن الكاتلوج الغالية

----------


## اخريشه

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## مها محمد

الله يوفقج

----------


## فراشه_وردية

موفقة الغاليه :Smile:

----------


## ursoul

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## لمsSsة غلا

ممكن الكاتلوج الغلاأأأأأأأأأأأ

----------


## قلبي ريلي

ممكن الكتالوج يالغاليه

----------


## ام غاية 123

موفقه

----------


## lolooo1

ممكن الكتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## عفاري 1986

ممكن الصور

----------


## ام معاذ...

ممكن الصورة

----------


## مـريوم

هلا اختي ممكن الكتالوج ؟

----------


## بنت الغلا 55

ممكن الكاتالوج 
الغالية ...

----------


## فراشه بيضه

مرحبا الغاليه،ممكن الكاتلوج ع الخاص

----------


## عيون أبوي

هلا أختي ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## الطرفالذبوحي

ممكن الكتلوج اختي

----------


## MGucci

مرحبا ..
ممكن الكتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## بنوته2002

ممكن الكتلوج .....

----------


## منبع الحب

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## ميثانة

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## عروسه 2010

ممكن..... كاتولج..

----------


## فيض القمر

ممكن الكاتلوق

----------


## بسمة_الم

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## عامريه و فتخر

*ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي
*

----------


## معالي الوزيرة

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## رشةعطر80

الكاتلوج لوسمحتي

----------


## رشةعطر80

الكاتلوج لوسمحتي

----------


## غلا25

موفقه 
لوسمحتي انا طلبت من عندج كم مره ما رديتي علي

----------


## &أم غـيـث&

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## المهرة اللعوب

الكاتلوج لوسمحتي

----------


## اخت النشامه

فديتج ابي الكاتالوج

----------


## ماروكووو

لو سمحتي طرشيلي كتالوج قمصان نوم عروس مارت اكسبريس
بالتوفيق
^_^

----------


## بنت الطف

ممكن الكاتلوج أختي..
والله يوفقج .. :Smile:

----------


## بخاتي

السلام عليكم ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## مـيره

ممكن اشوف ختيه الكتلوج ^___^

----------


## غروورuae

ممكن الكاتلوووج

----------


## 3noodii

الكتالوج لو سمحتي

بالتوفيج .. للرفع

----------


## بنت بحور

موفقه ..

----------


## كعبيه كيوت

غلاي ممكن الكتلوج اذا ما عليج امر ..... وربي يوفقج

----------


## نفحة الجوري

ممكن الكاتلوج الغاليه<<<<عروس وابا اتزهب ^^

موفقه يارب

----------


## Selfridges

السلام عليج الغالية

ممكن ترسليلي الكتلووج ؟

----------


## ملااك الحرية

ممكن الكاتالوووج^^

----------


## malaak uae

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي يا الغالية؟؟

----------


## ميره المرزوقي

الكاتلوج بليزز

----------


## خفوق القلب

ممكن الكاتولج و يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ro0o7 2

هلا الغاليه


ممكن اطرشيلي الكاتلوج ع الخاص اذا ممكن ضروري

----------


## روح الصمت

ممكن تطرشيلي الصور عالخاص؟ 
شكرا 
الله يوفقج

----------


## روح الصمت

ممكن تطرشيلي الصور عالخاص؟ 
شكرا 
الله يوفقج

----------


## بنوته ماماتي

ممكن الكتالووج يالغالية

----------


## الحلوة81

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## السيدة الحلوه

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## مدام راك

السلام عليكم

ممكن اطرشيلي الكاتالوج عالخاص لو سمحتي؟

----------


## حزازوه

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## دار الحي

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## mareia

الغاليه ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## أم امل1

اذا سمحتي طرشيلي الكتالوج

----------


## ربوع دبي

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي


^^

----------


## عهــــــود

بغيت الكتلوج

----------


## فيافي 123

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## احساس غزال

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## Alia1

بغيت الكاتالوج الغاليه

----------


## رومانسية ع

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## عفاري 1986

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

ممكن اشووووووووووف الكتالوج يالغالية ... 


و ربي يوفقج ...

----------


## عيون الحب

ممكن الصوور ع الخاااص

----------


## بنت المزيونة

> ممكن الصوور ع الخاااص


باسرع وووووقت ..^^

----------


## Amkhmas

ممكن الصور

----------


## الهالة

الريم حبيبتي ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## smoothy girl

مرحبا الغاليه..

ممكن اطرشين لي ع الخاص..

واذا عندج حق اول ليله للعرس يكون احلى وافضل..

يعطيج العافيه..

----------


## الـجـمـيـريـه

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## الكحيله

ممكن الكتلوج اختي وبالتوفيق

----------


## أم سلافة

الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## قمر88

الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## الرحوومية

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي
 :Smile:

----------


## نوف_النوف

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## دفــا

ممكن الكتاللللللللللللللللوج فديتج

----------


## alasi

ممكن الكتالوج..

----------


## قلبي ريلي

ممكن الكتالوج؟

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

ممكن الكتالوج بليز ...

----------


## NAWARI 23

ممكن الكتالوج الغالية

----------


## مشتاقة لهـ

ممكن الكتالوج؟؟؟

----------


## cinnabon

ممكن الكاتالوج 
و شكراً

----------


## عمر الورد

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## حبه ملكني

مرحبا اختي ممكن اطرشين الكتالوج

----------


## ..فناتكـ..

اختي ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## خفايا المشاعر

ممكن تطرشيلي الصور بالخاااص .. ..

----------


## فيونكه فوشيه

هلا الغالية ..

طرشيلي فديتج الكتلوج ..

وربي يوفقج ف تجارتج يااارب ...

----------


## حناين قلب

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## the-angel

الله يوفقنا جميعا يارب

----------


## al_danah_2009

موفقة حبيبتي...
بغيت الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ANOOO

katlog pls

----------


## قوطي فيمتو

موووفقه

----------


## روزه

موفقه الغلا

----------


## أخت القمـر

الغاليه ،،، انا حابه اطلب

البضاعه موجوده عندج،، لاني الصراحه ابا اسوي هديه حق ربيعتي معرسه،،، وما اقدر اتريا الين تتجمع الطلبات

----------


## الشمس 2009

ممكن الكتالوج على الخاص لو سمحتي

----------


## alnarjseah

الغاليه ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## حرحورتي

طرشيلي الكتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## PINK ! HEART

ممكن الكاتالوج الغاليه

----------


## اسبرانسا

موفقه يالغلا

----------


## ام ولدها

ممكن اشوف الكتالوج

----------


## cutybeauty

هلا اختي الريم
ممكن الكتالوج 
بليييييييييز ضروري

----------


## جروح دفينه

ممكن الكتالوج اذا ما عليج امر

----------


## <>لـوتـيـه

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## كنوشة دبي

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## al_3na12

ممكن الكاتالوج 
بلييييز

----------


## Rheenk

ممكن الكتالوج حبوبه ..

----------


## أم منصور2

ممكن الكتالوج حبوبه ..

----------


## am.shama

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## نوف_النوف

ممممممممممكن الكاتلوووووج حبوبه

----------


## بدويه_vip

مرحبا عزيزتي..

ممكن الكاتالوج؟

ربي يوفقج^^

----------


## al3'auorh

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## love you m

موفقه اختي وان شاء الله كل المشتركات يشترن من بضاعتج

----------


## منولة القمورة

لوسمحتي بغيت اشوف الكتالوج

----------


## ام1 زايد

بالتوفيق يالغالية

----------


## ونـــة ألم

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ام البدور

ممكن الكتلوج لوسمحتي

----------


## ام البدور

ممكن الكتلوج لوسمحتي

----------


## مشتاقة لهـ

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ

----------


## ظبيانيه غير

مرحبا اختي اول شي موفقه الغلا وثاني شي ابا الكتالوج ماعليج امارة

----------


## o0ops

السلام عليكم

ممكن الكاتلوج اختي

و موفقه ان شاء الله

----------


## مثـــايل

xXxX ممكن أشوف الصور الغالية xXxX
xXxX وبالتـــــــووووفيق xXxX

----------


## رونق حياة

ممكن اشوف الكتالوج الغالية

----------


## دار الحي

ممكن الكتلوج لوسمحتي

----------


## وله قلبى

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## الحوسنية

هلا عروس مارت
ممكن تطرشين لي كاتلوج الصور

وتسلمين

----------


## جروحي صمت

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ام شهــد

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## falsalami

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## الهالة

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## وله الباطنه

ممكن كل شى يديد جبيبتي 
مع الكاتالوج يعطيج العافية

----------


## شركسيه

الكاتلوج والاسعار لو سمحتي

----------


## uae72

ممكن الكاتلوج حبوووبه

----------


## جروحي صمت

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## دلع -_-

ممكن اطرشيلي الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## yasmina shop

موفقة يارب

----------


## بنان

أختي ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## ~EmmY~

*مرحبا,,
ممكن الكاتالوج والأسعار لأنه عرسي قرب..*

----------


## زهرة العود

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## M!ss Cute

ممكن الكاتلوج اختي

----------


## حبة فروالة

ممكن يالغالية الكتالوج

----------


## ام حمده 1

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## hwages

ممكن الكاتولج

----------


## love you m

اختي طرشيلي الكتلوج لاني اطرش لج اكثر من رساله ولا توصل لج

----------


## اسيرة قطر

ممكن الكاتلوج على الخاص وتوصلين لقطر ولالا ؟؟؟

----------


## أم حمد2009

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## Rheenk

ممكن االكتلوج لو سمحتي ..

----------


## نورعينه

بلييييييييييييز ممكن تاكاتالوج

----------


## هنات الرؤؤح

الكالتالووج حبووبه

----------


## صوغة

الغلا بغيت اشوف الكاتلوج بالرسائل الخاصه

----------


## Mithanah

بغيت اشوفك الكاتالوج الشيخة...

----------


## N-S

لو سمحتي ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## بنت بو مهير

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## حنان 888

ممكن الكاتالوج ^.^

----------


## llvlls.dxb

ممكن الصور على الخاص

----------


## الجوري قطر

الغاليه ممكن الكتالوج على الخاص

----------


## الــــدبـــــه

الغلا ممكن الكتالوج؟

ومشكوره ^^

----------


## ام مهوووره

موفقه

----------


## ام لوليتو

السلام عليكم... بالله لو سمحت ابي من الزيت ... لما اطلب منك كم يوم ياخذ الطلب يعني لو طلبته منك خلال يومين يوصل او لا 
وهل فيه توصيل للسعوديه

----------


## فراشة ود

الغاليه ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## منتهى الشوق

السلام عليكم لو سمحتي الكتالووج

----------


## همس المشاعر 1

ممكن الكاتالوج ..

----------


## عيات الهبايب

الغاااااااليه بليييييييز اريد الكاتلوج ...

ابا اطلب اقمصه نوم اربيعتيه بتعرس

----------


## ام سعيـــد

فديتج اختي بغينا الكتالوج

----------


## المزن~..

لو سمحتي ختيه ممكن تطرشيليه الكتالوج واكون شاكرة لج ~

----------


## ال سودين

اختي ممكن اطرشي الكتالوج

----------


## om zayoood

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## shamsa1

ممكن اشوف الصور اختي

----------


## ranean

ممكن الكاتلوج اختى

----------


## اطيـاف

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي ع الخااااااااص

----------


## فواغـــــي

عزيزتي ممكن الكتالوج ؟؟

----------


## uae-moon86

ممكن الكتالوج ..؟!

لا هنتي

----------


## ام راشد-

لو سمحتي اريد اشوف التكالوج طرشيه ع الخاص شكلها بضاعتج حلوه ^^ ~~

----------


## نحله

ممكن الكتالوج..

----------


## قلب بوروضة

ممكن الكتالوج حبوبة؟؟

----------


## نموره

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## امونة البيضاء

ممكن التكالوج بالرسائل الخاصه
وموفقه حبيبتي

----------


## امونة البيضاء

ممكن التكالوج حبيبتي....
وبالتوفيق... :Sha2:

----------


## dream love

هلا حبوبه 
ممكن ترسلين لصور ع الخاص

----------


## بزنس ومن

ممكن الكتالوج حبيبتي

----------


## الصمت الحائر

لوسمحت الكاتلوج اختي

----------


## سما الامارات

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## احلى كعبية

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

ومشكورة الغلا

----------


## meme dxb

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## البطالية

ممكن الكاتالوج بالخاص

----------


## عمر الورد

ممكن الكاتلوج عزيزتي

----------


## Qqiii

مرحبا 

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه 


موفقه ان شاءالله

----------


## ام بو غنيم

ممكن الكاتالوج حبيبتي

----------


## حلا وكلي غلا

الغاليه بغيت اشوف الكاتلوج بالرسائل الخاصه
بالتوفيق

----------


## كعبيه كيوت

ممكن الكتلوج اختي

----------


## ام زايد 21

ممكن الكاتولوج

----------


## sad angel

مرحبا اختي ،، بغيت اشووف الكاتلووج ومشكووووووووووووورة
ياليت ترسليه ع الخاص

----------


## كيفي مزاجية

ممكن كتلوج لوسمحتي

----------


## نوف_النوف

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## qa6wa

مرحبا... ممكن الكتالوج اختي

----------


## دلع -_-

انا بغيت الكاتالوج اختي طرشيلي اياه لاني قبل فترة لعد طلبته بس ماشفت شي

----------


## fa6amy_20

اختي ممكن اشوف الكتالوج.....

----------


## مريومه **

ممكن فديتج الكتالوج ع الخاص
والسموحه ^^

----------


## وجع قلب

الكتالوج بلييز

----------


## mnasi

ممكن الصوووور

----------


## lili sugar

بلييز ممكن ترسلي الكاتلوج ع الخاص ..

----------


## محلوة

ممكن الكتالووووووووووج

----------


## عاشينة

ممكن الكاتلوووج

----------


## العرباوية

*الله يوفقج حبيبتي 
بس ماعليج امر ممكن ترسلين لي الكاتلوج =)*

----------


## الوفا كله انا

الغاليه ممكن اطرشين الكتالوج

----------


## يفداك قلبي

بغيت الكاتالوج ضروري

----------


## ظبيه الشحي

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## قلب العين^^

الكاتلووج لو سمحتي

----------


## جويرية

ممكن الكتالووووووووووج

----------


## عذبة الاحساس

الكاتلووج لو سمحتي

----------


## bental3mah

موفقهــ’’

----------


## العهود111

ممكن الكاتلوج يالغلا 

واذا طلبت كم يوم يوصلني ؟؟

----------


## ريـــم الامارات

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## مخيمه فالكراج

لو سمحتي الكاتالوج

----------


## ذكريات امي

ممكن الكتلوووووووووووووووج

----------


## نظرة الطفلة

لو سمحتي ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## أم بدور@

_


موفقة..........بإذن الله تعالى_

----------


## al_reeem

الله يوفقج بالغاليه مشكوره

----------


## EsSnGbAcYa

ممكن الكتالوج اختي ... ما شفت شي ..
موفقه الغلا^^

----------


## ليونيل

ممكنن الكاتلوج

----------


## أم سلامه2006

انا من الخوات اللي اتعاملن وياااج وبصراحه قمصان كواليتي مب شرات الصيني

المهم الحين عدنا عروس بغيت اكبر تشكيله من اللانجري ع الخاص

----------


## Ms. UAE

موفقة اختي 


ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## fatoome

موفقة الغالية بس ممكن الكاتلوج توني عروس يديدة وحلو التنويع 

ومشكورة الغلا

----------


## al_reeem

مشكورين
على الخاص

----------


## ~Nawary~

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي ؟

----------


## جروحي خمس

مشكوره اختي

وممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي 

ربي يحفظج

----------


## حلم الذكرى

طرشي الكتالوج اختى

----------


## أم ود!د

> ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## amona2

ممكن الكتلوج حبيبتي

----------


## zaito0onah

ممكن الكاتالوج ^^

----------


## sшeeтy

ممكـن كالتوج ختيه ^^

----------


## al_reeem

اشكر مروركم الكريم خواتي على صفحتي والله يوفجكم جميعا
الخاص خواتي

----------


## صمت الحنايا ^

ممكن الكتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## وردة الزين

مرحب ممكن الكا تلوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## MyPrincess

بالتوفيق

----------


## وردة الزين

مرحب ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## لـذة غـراآم

ممكن الكاتالوج الغلا

----------


## روحـ !

موفقــهـ

----------


## ابتسامة فجر

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## m.o.s

الكاتلوج الغاليه

----------


## أم رجوة

ممكن أشوف الكتالوج لوسمحتي على الخاص
وبالتوفيق[/COLOR]

----------


## نوني عنوني

الكتلوج بعد اذنك

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## Bitter Sweet

بالتوفيق حبوبه.....

----------


## ام الدانا

ممكن الكاتلوج اختيه

والسموحه

----------


## shway5

ممكن الكتالوج=)

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## كتييييواا

يمكن اشوف الكاتالوجات

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي
باقي يومين وبنسكر باب الطلب

----------


## *شموخ*

الكاتالوج لو سمحتي حبوووبة والله يوفقج 


انا اموت فقمصان نووووم امريكا 



بس اهني نلقاهم غالياات .... طرشلي الاسعار حبوووبه انا ياسة ازهب ...

----------


## نآتي

مرحبا



طرشيلي الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## حبيته حيل

طرشيلي الكاتلوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## bint_altamimi

*ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي*

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## alsfeeera

ممكن ترسلين لي الكتلوج

----------


## الهن2008وف

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## المزن~..

*ممكن الكتالوج ختيهـ ~*

----------


## غالية 90

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## alain star

ممكن الكتالوج؟؟

----------


## احلى من العسل

ممكن الكاتلوج على الخاص

----------


## um-A

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## بعزتي أسوآك

بالتوفيق الغلآ ..
امم ابغي اجوف الصور لو مآعليج امر فديتج ...

----------


## ام ميار

الغاليه الريم ممكن الكتلوج اذا ماعليج امر

----------


## حسن الخاتمة

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## إمEارAاتU

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## ظبية الريم

ممكن الكاتالوج اذا تكرمتي

----------


## الغلا لعيونك

ممكن الكاتلوج خيتووو

----------


## نزف العيون

ممكن الخااااااص

----------


## الجهين

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي والاسعار

----------


## ™ L A D Y

سبحان الله و الحمدلله و لا إله إلا الله و الله أكبر

----------


## ra3yat m3ani

ربي يوفقج

ممكن الكاتلوووج

----------


## ها نا

ممكن الكاتالوج حبيبتي

----------


## الريم86

لو سمحتي ممكن الكتالوج واسعارهن بعد

----------


## رهوي

ممكن الكتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## دنيا الولهه

بتوفييييييييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## دلوعة حبيبي~

ممكن الكتالوج فديتج

----------


## مدام توته

مرحبا لو ماعليج امر اطرشيلي الكاتلوق على الخاص بليييييز

----------


## al3'auorh

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ام فططامي

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## baty86

فضولي يخليني اطلب الكتلوج
ممكن؟؟

----------


## معالي الوزيرة

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## أطيار

لوما عليش كلافة اختي أبا أشوف الكاتالوج

----------


## فايف ستار

هلا يالغاليه لو سمحتي ابي الكتالوج في الخاص

----------


## راحت قلبي

حبيت اشوف الي عارضينه حالين لاني ماشفت شي
 :Sobhan:

----------


## أريــ(2005)ــام

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## bent_elbadyah

وانا بعد لو سمحتي ابا الكتلوج

----------


## السراب2010

تسلمين الغاليه
والتوفيق

----------


## شما خلفان

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## خجوله

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## kater_alnada

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## fa6o0m

الغالية ممكن تطرشين لي الكاتلوج

----------


## سلامه^^

ممكن الكتالوج^^

----------


## rooj

هلا اختيه ابا الكاتلوج

----------


## أم حـ م ـد

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## عوق زاخر

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## وصفة حب

الغالية ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## ام حروووووب

بتوفيج

----------


## *همس*

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## moon3242

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## أهم وحده

ممكن الكاتلوج حبوبه؟ ..

----------


## الرمش الذبوح

ممكن نجوف الصور فديت روحج

----------


## راعيه اللكزس

ممكن الكتالوج مع سع كل قطعه لو سمحتي

----------


## $الحرة$

ممكن الكاتلوج اختي عالخاص

----------


## كب كيك

ممكن الكاتلوج اختي عالخاص

----------


## عيون_الورد

الكاتلوج ماعليج امرر

----------


## sukara

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## وصفة حب

ممكن الكاتالوج عالخاص

----------


## كميلا

ممكن الصور يالغاليه؟؟

----------


## شيما325

can i see the catalog dear?

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

الله يوفقج يا قلبي
ويرزقج من خيره

----------


## مالي شبيـــه

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## kads

مكن الكتالوج يا العزيزه شكرا

----------


## دول

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## (أم حمّووود)

الكاتالوج لو تكرمتي الغالية

----------


## عسل 87

ممكن الكاتلوج الغالية

----------


## 3asooolah

الكاتلوج

----------


## ainalbnfsg

بالتوفيق

----------


## amasy

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## شموخ عهود

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## zuhooor

السلام عليكم 


بالتوفيق اختي 


ممكن الكاتلوج ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ro7y/s

غناتي بغيت الكاتولج ضروري

----------


## _كويتية_

الكتالوج لو سمحتى

----------


## أم كحل

ممكــــــــــــن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## عهود الحوسني

ابا الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ROOS"

ممكن الكتلوج لوسمحتي

----------


## ظبيانيه غير

الله يوفقج 

ممكن الكاتالوج ؟؟؟

----------


## miss.foshyah

الكتلووووج

----------


## um fa6mah

ما عليج امر الغالية بس بغيت اشوف الكاتالوج..

----------


## Miss.Cupcaks

حبيبتي ممكن اجوف الكاتلوج ..

والله يعطيج الف عافيه ..

----------


## قطوه 99

ممكن الكاتلوج 
الله يوفقج

----------


## الكل بالكل

ممكن الكاتلوج 
الله يوفقج

----------


## بنت المرخانية

ممكن الكاتالوج بليز

----------


## منتهى الشوق

السلام عليكم 

اشحالج الغاليه

ممكن اطرشين الكاتالوج

----------


## جاكوارxf

الغاليه ممكن الكتالوج ع الخاص

----------


## جاكوارxf

الغاليه ممكن الكتالوج ع الخاص

----------


## شبوص

ممكن الكاتالوج بليز

----------


## قلبي عصاني

ممكن الكاتلوج فديتج ...^^

----------


## wesa

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## الغلا العين

مرحبا

ممكن اطرشين الكتالوج ع الخاص 

والله يعطيج العافية

----------


## نزاعه

ممكن الگتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ام الخير كله

ممكن الكاتلوج والاسعار بليز .. ممكن اعرف البضاعة صناعة وين ؟

----------


## عثوله حلوه

ممكن الكتالوج حبوبه

----------


## فدوك الناس

الكاتلوج حبي .. ^^

----------


## ورود الناعمة

ممكن الكاتلوج فديتج ,,, عرسي جريب

----------


## جمـــــانة

ممكن الكاتالوج الغالية؟؟

----------


## حلوه و دلوعه

الغاليه ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## دنــ حظوظ ــيا

ممكن الكاتلوج والاسعار بليز .. ممكن اعرف البضاعة صناعة وين ؟

----------


## ام س

مشكورة اختي بس ما شفت شي

----------


## sakuradxb

ممكن الكاتلوج.. والاسعار بليز..
شكرا..

----------


## al_3na12

ممكن الكاتالوج بلييز  :Smile:

----------


## limoonah

موفقة يالغاليه وما عليج امر ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## عناد الجرح

مرحبا الغالية ,,,
فديتج طرشيلي الكتالوج

----------


## مهندسة كيفي

ممكن الكاتلوج حبوبة ...

----------


## ام بادي

السلام عليكم 
ممكن الكتالوج يالغالية

----------


## غرشوبة أمي

موفقه أختي بس بغيت الكاتالوج

----------


## بنت الريف

ممكن الكاتالوج بلييز

----------


## ام حايف

السلام عليكم
ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## روح الصمت

ممكن الكاتالوج؟

----------


## яỹσм

ممكن الكآتآلوج لو سمحتي الغآليه  :Smile:

----------


## احساس بنت

انا بعد انا بعد ابا الكاتالوج بلييز

----------


## >دمعة أمل<

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## فتون الشرق

ممكن الكآتآلوج لو سمحتي الغآليه

----------


## 3asooolah

الكتالوج

----------


## غـلاكSبقــلبي

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي؟؟

----------


## ام ثاني2

اباا اتجوف لو سمحتي ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## حرف الواو

ممكن اشوف الكتالوج فديتج

----------


## ام حنشال

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## أطيآف

الله يوفقك

----------


## نور الهدايه

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## الياسمين

ممكن الكاتلوج لوووووووووووووووووسمحتي

----------


## الياسمين

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## *_kelalgala _*

ممكن الكاتلوج والأسعار

----------


## فديت زايد

يعطيج العافيه.......ممكن الكتالوج؟؟؟؟

----------


## غـنـاتےَ K

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## عاشينة

ممكن الكااتلوووج  :Smile:

----------


## Miss.Cupcaks

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## احساسي عنابي

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## أم جوجو وخوخو

ممكن يا الغاليه الكاتالوج....
والسموحة منج يا الغالية...

----------


## أم جوجو وخوخو

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## بنونــه

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## ياروح الروح

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## حوراء الحوريه

ممكن الكتلوج لو سمحتى

----------


## بندول

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## وصلاوية1

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## خيال الحب

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي


ومشكوووره

----------


## >دمعة أمل<

ممكن الصور

----------


## Mis_Abu_Dhabi

مرحبا 

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## شهيق

ممكن بس الكتالوج

----------


## لاسنزا

مرحبا اختي اشحالج الغاليه
فديتج ممكن الكاتلوج ع اخاص
ومشكووره

----------


## جـورية العين

الله يوفقج

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

الغالية ممكن الكاتالوج والله يوفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضى  :Smile:  

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## اهديك

ما شاء الله 

حلوة الفكرة

----------


## shm3a

الغاليه بغيت اشووف الكاتلوج 


والله يوفقج غلاي

----------


## ام ليلى بدر

ممكن الكاتالوج اختي

----------


## أم zezo

ممكن الكتلوج اختي

----------


## دمعة تائب2005

ممكن الكتالوج الغاليه...

----------


## uae0

موفقه

----------


## littel lady

ممكن الكاتلووووج

----------


## رده بيتى

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي
عندنا تشكيلة اكسبرس الجديده

----------


## kashonah_88

هلا حبيبتي ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## فتاتي

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## خواطر مدفونة

الكتالوج اذا ماعيج كلافه الغلا

----------


## ميرال

ممكن الصور حبوبه وياريت قياس لارج

----------


## أم-يزوي

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## قطرة حب

ممكن الكاتالوج حبوبه

----------


## احبه موت*_^

ممكن الصور ع الخااص

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## قلـRDـب

ممكن الكاتلوووج  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly09

بغيت كتلوج المنتجات عزيزتي ..

الله يعطيج العافية قلبي

----------


## G.I.R.L

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## لحن المفارق

ممكن الكتالوج الغاليه

----------


## Om katkot

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## شـ العيون ــوق

ممكن الكاتلوووج

----------


## seemaa2022

ممكن الكاتلوووج

----------


## حرم جمعه

ممكن اشوفهم

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## أنفاس مدفونه

لوسمحتي طرشي لي الكاتلوج ع الخاص

----------


## ρĄѓĺŜ

ياريت عزيزتي ترسلين لي كتلوج قمصان النوم على الخاص لأني أريد أشتري أنتظر الرد منج

----------


## ha10.3.2005

ممكن اطرشيلي الكتالوج على الخاص ومشكورة الغلا..

----------


## ستيلا

الغاليه ممكن الكاتلوج عالخاص

----------


## s.s.sa

ممكن اطرشيلى الكاتلوج ع الخاص لو سمحتي

----------


## مارية المهيري

الغالية اذا عندج قمصان طويلة ياليت تطرشيلي الصور ..

وربي يووفقج الغلااا ..

ويباركلج ف تجارتج ان شالله ..

رفع .. رفع .. رفع

----------


## Um Mansoor

بغيت الكتالوج الغالية 

وربي يوفقج

----------


## deblomasya

ممكن الكاتلوج حبوبه

----------


## خيماووويه

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## الشوق2008

لو سمحتي الغالية ممكن الكتالوج؟؟!!

----------


## سووده

موفقه

----------


## al_reeem

مشكورين خواتي وحياكم الله
الخاص خواتي

----------


## مرتبشة

ممكن الكاتالوج والأسعار

----------


## بنت الاماراات

ممكن الكاتلوج الغاليه

----------


## نواااااااااري

صباح الحب أبغي الكاتالوج يالغالية و لا عليج أمر

----------


## ريتاج البلوشي

ممكن الكتالوج اختي

----------


## بعزتي أسوآك

ابغي الكاتالوج يالغاليه لو مآعليج امر

----------


## بنت_أبوها

ممكن الكتلوج...

----------


## لعنود

ولا عليج امر اختي بغيت الكاتلوج

----------


## sogan

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## رووررريت

الغاليه ممكن اطرشيلي الكتالوج 
ضروري ابي قمصان نوم كلها دلع واغراء

----------


## ام حنشال

ممكن الكاتالوج الغالية

----------


## aamani25

ممكن الكتالوج الغالية

----------


## Royal2

ممكن الكتالوج بليز ^_^

----------


## أختنآقْ رؤح

> ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي



=)

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص

----------


## عسولة عيناوية

لو ماعليج امر ممكن الكتالوج فديتج ؟!

----------


## M&M..

ممكن تطرشيلي الكتالوج

----------


## جست نيم

ممكن الكتالوج الغالية

----------


## صمود7

ممكن الكاتالوج والاسعار؟

----------


## NAWARI 23

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## الحبسية

بغيت الكتالوج

----------


## ام علاووي 999

ربي يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## منتهى الشوق

السلااام عليكم اشحالج اختي 
ممكن الكاتالوج 

[email protected]

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## روح ..!

ممكن الكتالوج عالخاص

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## لوودي

ممكن الكتا لوج لوسمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## فديت هشوم

ممكن الكاتلووج ؟؟

وربي يوفقج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## B!nt_3eman

ممكن الكتاالووج يالغلا ..

----------


## بنت المزيونة

> ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## نبضي

ممكن الكاتلوج..

----------


## أهم وحده

ممكن الكتالوج الغاليه

----------


## مالي وجود

ممكن الكاتالوج ع الخاص

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## :سكــون الليـل:

الله يوفقج .. ممكن اشوف الصور

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## شموه العين

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## دم الظبي

الكتلوج اذا ما عليج امر

----------


## المصراوية

الله يوفقك

----------


## al_reeem

تسلمون خواتي على المرور الكريم اشكركم
الخاص خواتي

----------


## moon-dubai

ممكن الكاتلوج اختي

----------


## c r y s t a l

الغاليه ممكن الكاتلووووووج . .

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## هنوده دبي

ممكن الكاتلوج على الخاص

----------


## وردة الزين

مرحب اختى ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## بنت الثريا

ممكن لو سمحتي الكتلوج

----------


## miss.japan

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## ميـــاسة

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## fajar

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## ظبيانيه دل

ممكن الصور

----------


## أنا و بس

اختي ممكن اطرشين الصور ع الخاص

----------


## جرحني غلاك

ممكن الصور...,,

----------


## الدلوعة*

الكاتلوج بليييييييز....

----------


## حلوه حييل

بالتوفيق
ممكن كتلوج؟

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## تحفةنادرة

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## السفيرة20

ممكن الكتالوج عزيزتي

----------


## خفايا الروح22

فديتج ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## سلة جوري

الغلا بغيت اشوف الكاتلوج بالرسائل الخاصه...^^\

مووفقه اختي

----------


## قلب دبي 1

ممكن الكاتلوج؟؟

----------


## م.جوري

ان شاء الله يكونغير عن كل الكاتلوجات المكرره ممكن اختي الكاتلوج مع الاسعار

----------


## ام توفه

حبوووبه ممكن اشوف الكتلوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## لفندر

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ام سلوم ويزوي

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## أخت_القمر

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## اام موسى

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## عثوله حلوه

ممكن الكاتالوج يالغاليه

----------


## عنونــي

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## uae-moon86

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## // نُـون..~

ممكن اطرشين لي الكتالوج

----------


## S1984

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## FoOo

باتوفييق

----------


## جوتشيه عسل

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## قطرات السعادة

الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## a-0o

اذا ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## ريم البوادي2008

ابي الكتالوج

----------


## fasfoos

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## fatmah.s

بغيت الكاتالوج ...........

لو سمحتي........

----------


## memestore

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## Veolia

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## s.alhashimi.86

ممكن الكاتالوج الغاليه؟

----------


## GLA RAK

ممكن الصووور

----------


## صمت الألم

ٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍ
ٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍِِِِِِِِِ
ٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍ
ٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍ
ٍٍٍٍٍ
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
ٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍ
ٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍ
ٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍ
ٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍ

----------


## شموخ عليا

> ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## ام البدع

موفقه الغلا

----------


## *ريمااس*

إختي ممكن الكاتلوج...

----------


## [ام حميد]

ممكن الكتلووج ،،^____^

----------


## سمايل ليدي

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## محد رحمني

ممكن الكتلووج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

اشكركم على المرور

الريم

----------


## ~ مَلِـﮓ ~

*** مووووووووووووفقة***

----------


## ~ مَلِـﮓ ~

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## Ms.Nescafe

ممكن اطرشين الكاتلوج

----------


## تووتانة

ممكن الكاتالووووووووووووج بالرسايل الخاصة

----------


## ام هتـــان

ممكن الكتلوج الغالية...

ربي يوفقج ^_^

----------


## حب حياتها(ع)

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## al7alma

ممكن الكتالوج حبوبه

----------


## سطوع

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

موفقه حبوبه

----------


## اليازية80

ممكن الكاتالوج

وشكرا

----------


## قلب ميت

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ✿ĨśṨ Ğă6ωẬ₥

ممكن اختي اطرشيلي ع الخاص
بلييييييييييييز ابااااااااااه ضروري

----------


## om_ghala

ممكن الكاتالوج ضروري

----------


## om_ghala

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## طرفي كحيل

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## el3roos

ابا اشوف الكتالوج لوسمحتي

----------


## خہفٌہٌآيہٌا

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله



ممكن الكاتلووج

----------


## ام محمد 9119

الله يوفقج

----------


## fe 3y0n 7bebe

اختي ممكن اجوف الكتاااالوج

----------


## ساحة القلم

ممكن الكتالوج إختي

----------


## يا ليت

الكتالوج بليز مع الاسعار

----------


## Anooon

صباح الخير 
ممكن الكاتالوج يالغالية

----------


## ام ميمي 82

ممطكن تحطين الصور لو سمحتي

----------


## سيدة اعمالي

موفقةاختي 

ارجوا ارسال الكاتالوج على الخاص لو سمحتي 

وشكرا

----------


## نوني الغزال

الكاتلوج لو سمحتي  :Smile:

----------


## hinata

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## أم مرايم

B'3at alkatlog plz

----------


## فديتني والله7

كووووووووووووووووووووووول ^^ 

ممكن الكاتالوج ؟؟ عندج سايز xl , xxl

----------


## سيدة القمر

Can you send picture of lingere

----------


## بنت بحور

موفقه

----------


## الورد الياسي

هلا أختي ممكن الكتالوج؟

----------


## سيدة القمر

Send me pictures

----------


## ميسوونة

ممكن الكتاوج الغالية علي الخاص 
ومشكووووورة

----------


## سما الرياض

*مرحبااااااااااااا اختي

يا ليت ترسلين للي الكاتالوج ضرووري 

سبب تسجيلي مضطرة مناسبة زواج قريبة وابي اهديها اطقم مميزة

اكون شاكرة لك*

----------


## where

ممكن الكاتلوجات الغاليه

----------


## بنت القيروان

ممكن الصور

----------


## طرفشآنهـ

ممكن الكاتالوج اختي ..

----------


## AM00LA

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## راعية فورويل

ممكن الكاتالوج اختي

----------


## شَهقٺ آلفرقىَ

ممكن الكاتلوج يالغلا

----------


## alamensan

السلام عليـــكم

,
اذا ما عليج اماره بغيت الكتالوج ,,

----------


## أم يزووووي

الكاتلوج ولا عليج امر

----------


## salha.a

ممكن طرشيلي الكاتلوج على الخاص

----------


## وردة عمري

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي خيتووو

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## حبر قلم

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## ظبــيانيــه

ممكن الكاتالوج الغاليه

----------


## **بدرالبدور**

اللهم ارزقها من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## 3yoon_3bdulla

الكاتلوج عزيزي

----------


## هدوء^.^

> مرحبا ملايييين باخواتي الفاضلات ,,, واشكر مروركم بموضوعي اليوم ...
> 
> وكل عام وانتوا بخير ... ومثل ما تعرفون قمصان نوم عروس مارت الحين غنيه عن التعريف
> 
> بضاعه امريكيه 100% تحمل معنى الاثاره لكل من الجنسين ,,, وهذا طبعا بشهادة الزوجين
> 
> حاليا عدنا مجموعة عروس مارت اكسبريس ,,, والكيه محدوده جدا 
> 
> وهذا راي بعض الاخوات من *منتدى آخر* في بضاعتي (والله يشهد اني ما غيرت فيه حرف):
> ...

----------


## باربي ..

لو سمحتي ممكن الكتالوج اطرشينه لي على الخاص

----------


## أم الخطاب

بغيت الكاتلوج اختي

----------


## دلع الدلووووعه

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## غلا الروح00

ممكن الكتالوج..

----------


## رد النصخ

ممكن الكاتلوج فديتج....

----------


## حرم بوحسن

الغالية ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## uk.girl

مممكن ع الخاص ؟

----------


## uk.girl

> مممكن الكاتلوج ع الخاص ؟

----------


## ward.jore

ممـــكن الكتـــالوج

----------


## عكس قانونة

ممكن تراسليني ع الخاص

----------


## أم الأفكار

أختي ممكن الكتالوج ع الخاص

----------


## she5at al'3ed

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## فدوك الناس

ألكاتلوج حبيبتي

----------


## بريق*الماس

السلام عليكم 
ممكن الكاتلوج؟

----------


## قملة صغيرونه

ممكن الكاتلوج يا الغالية؟؟؟

----------


## reem_ad00

هلا ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## ilum

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## حلم حورية

السلام عليكم 

حبيت أحصل على الموديلات لو سمحتي...

أم أحمد

----------


## غلاا اللولو

لاهنتي ممكن الكتاالوج

----------


## MRQ

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## so Small

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي
*

----------


## حرم_قناصUAE

لو سمحتي بغيت الكاتلوج

----------


## silent tear

موفقه الغاليه ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## al_reeem

على الخاص خواتي

----------


## اميرة باحساسي

ممكن الكاتالوج اختي

----------


## أم الروووض

السلام عليكم ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي 
يعطيج العافية

----------


## leeleey

ممكن الكتلوج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سيده المزاج

ممكن اشوف الكاتلوج

----------


## سراريفو

ممكن الكتلوجج ع الخاص

----------


## مآشي الحآل

ممكن الكتـآلؤج ختيـه

----------


## Janat_el3shaq

ممكن كاتلووج فديتج

----------


## امونة28

ممكن الكتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## سويدية وافتخر

موفقه

----------


## al_reeem

السموحه خواتي جميعا على التاخير في الفتره السابقه
لدينا مجموعة اكسبرس الجديده
الي حابه تشوف الكاتلوج تخبرني
اختكم
الريم

----------


## تاجرة عادية

موفقة ^....^

----------


## meera-1

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## اختارها قلبي

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص حواتي

----------


## دلوعة حبيبي~

ممكن الكتااااااااااااااااااالوج

----------


## OM JASSEM

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## روح مرسى الاحزان

ملو سمحتي ممكن الصور ^^

----------


## 3abla

ممكن الكتلوج اختي

----------


## salha.a

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## أم منــصور

موفقة

----------


## al_reeem

تسلمين اختي

----------


## خريشوه بوظبي

ممكن كاتلووووج

----------


## غزلان ريم

ممكن الكاتالوج اختي 
الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## مهيآ

لاهنتي ختيه ابا الكاتلوج على الرسايل .

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## همس العنود

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ظبيه بوظبي

ممكن الكاتلوووؤج خيتؤؤؤ

----------


## خريشوه بوظبي

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## نورالفجيرة

الغلااا بغييت الكتاالووج 
وبالتوفييق

----------


## راعية المرسدس

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي على لخااااااص...........!!!!!!

----------


## فرس قطر

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## ع ـزي شمـوخي

الله يوفقج 


الكاتلوج لو سمحتي ع الخاااااااااص ؟

----------


## banota.a7

ممكن الصور

----------


## MAMA HAZZA

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## شمعة حياتي 2

الله يوفق الغاليه

----------


## شموخ عليا

> ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## غلا لعمر

ممكن لكتلوج ع لخاص فديتج 

بتوفيق حياتي

----------


## مرام الغرام

فديتك الكتلوج بليز

----------


## احلى زعول

الكاتلوج لوسمحتي

----------


## حزازوه

ممكن الصور

----------


## أم نسايم

ممكن الصور

----------


## Ms Style

ممكن الكاتلوج مع الاسعار

----------


## ام سلطان...

ممكــــــــــــن الصور بليز

----------


## نبع الغدير

ممكن الكاتالوج فديتج

----------


## amelehab

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي وازاي اقدر اطلب منه وكيفيه التوصيل انا من بني ياس

----------


## Farawlat_Uae

الكاتالوج ..  :Smile:

----------


## #ام غاليه #

لو سمحتي ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## طيوبة زعولة

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## معلمتي

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ام خليفة

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي ^^

مووفقة اختي

----------


## أم حمودي 5

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## عود ودهن عود

ممكن الكتالوج حبيبتي

----------


## فرفوري

ممكن الصور

----------


## الهووجاس

ممكن الكاتالوج حبيبتي

----------


## لك أيامـي ~

ابي الكتالوجات ولا عليج امر

----------


## روحي تحبك 2

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## جوجو999

السلام عليكم 



الغاليه بغيت الكتالوج

----------


## Um meetha

هلا فديتج بغيت الكاتلوج

----------


## MAJIDA

بالتوفيق الغاليه

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## zeroo

ممكن الكتالوج .. ^^

بالتوفيق ^^

----------


## الموج الثائر

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## missmoda

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## Miss.Elreem

ممكن الكتالوج اختيه اذا ما عليج امر

----------


## أميرةالفراولة

لو سمحتي ممكن أشوف

----------


## بنوتي الحلوه

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ميثوه بوظبي

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## kooly

ممكن الكتالوج الله يخليكي

----------


## الحنين 101

غاليتي اريد الكتالووووووووج ضرووري الله يخليج

----------


## ام بادي

ممكن الكاتالوج موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## khol0od

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## عذاري1975

طرشيلي الكاتالوج حبيبتي برسالة على الخاص...............

----------


## ماي الورد

ممكن الصور لو سمحتي الغلا

----------


## طفلة الورد1

ممكن اطااااااااااااااالع الصور

----------


## العيناوية عنيدة

ممكن الكاتلووج لو سمحتي

----------


## (نجمة سهيل)

لا اله الا الله

----------


## lemoon

اختي اذا ما عليج امر ابى الكاتلووج

----------


## هزووفه

ممكن الكتالوج غناتي

----------


## مهاية

ممكن الكتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

موفقه يا ربي

----------


## غرشوبه2010

الكتلوج بليز

----------


## أم شيخوو123

مووووفقه

----------


## * دهن العود *

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## أم مشيط

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## Blue star

الغالية طلبيتي وصلتني بصراحة القمصان النوم في قمة الرووووعة و في الطبيعة احلي بواااااايد من الصور و حبيت اشكرج فديتج و بشكرج علي معاملتج الطيبة و اعتبريني من اليوم اني زبونتج الدائمة و اللي بيشتري منج شي مستحييييييل يندم....... اتمني الله يرزقج و يوفقج

----------


## ريوف ابوظبي

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## حزينة الماضي

ممكن الكاتالوج حياتي

----------


## بنت عيناويه

ممكن الكاتلوج؟

----------


## ام مساعد

ابا الصور عالخاص حياتي

----------


## فراشة UAQ

مرحبا ممكن الكتلوج عالخاص لو سمحتي 

مشكوره مقدماً

----------


## ملاك الطاهر

الغلا ممكن الكاتلوجات ..

----------


## عيون الروح

ممكن الكتالوج فديتج..................

----------


## عوووووووشه

صلووووووو على النبي 
موفقه عزيزتي

----------


## غالي وقتي

مرحبا بتاجرتنا ربي يوفقج اذا ممكن وما عليج امر نبغي انشوف الدزاااينات اللي عندج

----------


## أم وضوح

ممكن الكاتلوج الغالية

----------


## umroda

مرحبا الغلا ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## umsultanalain

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## Ghayaty

ممكن الكاتلوج اذا تسمحين

----------


## لوفي ون بيس

السلام عليكم

ممكن الكتالوجات لو سمحتي

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## غرامك جنوني

ممكن اطرشين الصور لو سمحتي

----------


## صغيره بس خطيره

ممكن حبيبتي اشوف الكاتالوج 
^_^ موفقه يارب

----------


## Designer-L

ممكن اطرشيلي صور قمصان النوم ؟؟

----------


## أو زايد

ممكن الكاتالوج؟

----------


## رعْشة ورِيد !

ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن ...
بغيت الكاتالوج لو ما عليج أمر ..

----------


## AmMoOn

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## الذبوحيهـ

ممكن الكتلوج الغاليه

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## جسر التواصل

ممكن الصور والاسعار والمقاس لوسمحتي

----------


## أم غغرور

ممكن الكتالوج حبيبتي

----------


## لولي88

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## 3imiya

ممكن الكتالوج حبوبة

----------


## شيخة بنات شهد

ممكن كتالوج

----------


## manayeh

ممكن الكتالوج الغاليه  :Smile:

----------


## الغلاSH

الغاليه بليز ابا كتلوج قمصان النوم ويا الاشسار والقياسات

----------


## bnotat

مرحبا الغاليه

ممكن اطرشيلي الكاتلوج

موفقه  :Smile:

----------


## ام سلووومي

ممكن الكتلوج لوسمحتي

----------


## noralaeen3

الكاتلوج لو سمحتي اختي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## ام روضة الدرع

طرشي لي الكتالوج حبيبتي اللـْْـَ<3ـْْه لايهينج

----------


## so_cool

ممكن صور

----------


## مرام الغرام

مرحبا ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## حمودتي

الغالية ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## myDreams

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## اسطورة عذاب

:
آبي اشوف لو سمحتي 
لاني ابي اشتري لزهبتي 
و شكراا 

:

----------


## جنون أنثى

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## سر حبي

مرحبا اختي ممكن الكاتالوج عالخاص لوسمحتي

----------


## f6aim88

أبا اشوف الصور بليز

----------


## alano0od

ممكن الكاتالوج يالغاليه

----------


## سهم الغدر

ممكن الكتلوج
ومشكوره

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## المقنعة

أب .. 

حبوبة ممكن الكتالوج  :Smile:

----------


## أم شيخوو123

مووووووووفقه

----------


## فـزعة

الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## أم شيخوو123

ممكن الكاتلوج علي الخاص 
مووووفقه يالغاليه

----------


## أم شيخوو123

موووووووووووووفقه

----------


## غرشوبة2008

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## $عطر$

ممكن اشوف الكاتالوج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## wal32

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## نوارةUAE

الله يوفقج حبوبه ممكن اطرشيلي الكاتالوج

----------


## rsr srs

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## بنت العبيدلي

موفقة حبيبي 

لو سمحتي ممكن الكتالوج على الخاص

----------


## دلوعة نفسها

الغلا بغيت اشوف الكاتلوج بالرسائل الخاصه...^^\

مووفقه اختي

----------


## Pretty $oul

الغاليه ممكن الكتالوج ع الخاص

----------


## الجـــوري@

ممكن الكاتلوج


موفقه

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## Her Highness

ممكن اختي اشوف الكاتلوج

موفقه

----------


## د.بنووتة

ممكن الكاتالوج عالخاص الغاليه

----------


## مطر البلاد

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## بنت النوخذه11

ممكن الكتالوج على الخاص

----------


## Straw.berrY

بغيت أشوف الكاتالوج والأسعار اختي  :Smile:

----------


## اخر دلع

اختي بغيت الكتلوج على الخاص ،، 


اتريا ردج ^^

----------


## شما2006

:Salam Allah: مسى الخير بغيت الصور مال قمصان النوم ...ومشكوووره

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## أموت وأحيابك

اختي لو سمحتي بغيت الكاتالوج دزيلي على الرسايل وثااانكسسس لج حبوبه

----------


## أم الحلو أحمد

ممكن الكاتلوج أختي

----------


## golden girle

الكاتلوج اختي وربي يوفقج

----------


## الوردي

ممكن الكاتلوج الغاليه عل الرسائل الخاصه 
واخر جديدج وشكرا

----------


## تاج الغلا

مرحبا اختي 

ممكن الكاتلوج والاسعار ع الخاص

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## عروس يديدة

ممكن الكتلوج الغاليه

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## عزابيه

ممكن الكتلوج الغاليه 
على الخاص

----------


## مالكة الاحزان

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## moOnit'a

ممكن اشوف البضاعه الغاليه ^^

----------


## princcea tear

و أنا بعد يالغلا
ممكن تطرشيلي الكتالوج ع الايميل
و موفجه

----------


## رمــال

ممكن الكاتلوج الغاليه

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## أم سـعـيــد

ممكن الكتلوج الغاليه 
موفقه إنشاء الله

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## سامبا سامبا

_الله يوفقج ان شاءالله_

----------


## MisS_AD

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## أطيار

ممكن اختي تطرشي لي الصور عالخاص مع الأسعار

----------


## *الغلا*

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## Um Ro0oz

ممكن الصور عزيزتي

----------


## ra3yat.keef

موفقة الغالية 
بس 
ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## لحظهـ ..!

ممكن الكاتوللاوووج بلييز

----------


## 7sas

ممكن الكاتلوج اختي
الله يوفقج

----------


## تو تو

ممكن الكاتالوج ^^

----------


## عيون الروح

موفقه فديتج إذا في مجال تطرشي الكتالوج

----------


## على خطى السلف

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## ام_سلوومي

الغالية بغيت اشوف القمصان النوم
اذا ممكن اطرشيلي اياهن

^__^

----------


## نحله

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## رفيعه الشآن

ممكن أطرشيلي الكاتالوج ..

----------


## om_ahmed

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## dala3faisal

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## عزووم

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتي ممكن ترسلين الالبوم  :Smile:

----------


## قايده الغزلان

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## زعفرانة2

هلا أختيه ممكن طرشيلي الصور ع الخاص عسب أختار انا أول مرة أشارك في المنتدى،،بعد ممكن تخبريني كيف أتواصل وياج عسب الطلبية..ومشكووووووووووووووورة جزاج الله خير

----------


## ام بادي

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## مديرة مبدعة

ممكن اشوف الكتالوج لوسمحتي وياليت تكون موضحة به الاسعار

اتمنى لج التوفيق يا الغالية

----------


## العنودي

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## حزينة الامة

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## عبق الربيع

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## um-3alawi

انا بعدابا اشوف الكاتالوج

----------


## إمEارAاتU

> ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## عيناوية11

ممكن الكتالوج الغالية 

موفقة

----------


## ام امول

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## أميرةالفراولة

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## عيـــــن

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## تاج الغرام

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## جندبه

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## Um-mansoor

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## farforah

ممكن الكتالوج لوسمحتي ولك منى جزيل الشكر

----------


## الملتقى الجنة

ممكن الكاتلوج الغاليه

----------


## سنفورة عيناوية

ممكن الكتالوج عزيزتي؟؟

ومشكورة..

----------


## الشوخ

ممكن الكاتلوج حبيبتي

----------


## أشوق

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## دانــة

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## المدغوشه

ممكن اشوف الكاتالوج؟؟

----------


## Tunelicious

ممكن اشوف الكتالوج بالخاص لو سمحتي

----------


## نجمه الكون

ممكن اشوف الكاتالوج؟؟

----------


## نيله الحمادي

ممكن الصور ؟

----------


## أم الغلآأإ

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي أنا عرسي قريب

----------


## Am Zayed

مرحبا اختي حبيت اشوف الصور

----------


## خاآتون

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## نغمة ناي

ممكن الكاتالوج اختي

----------


## جست مي

ممكن الكاتالووووج

----------


## مذله

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## عروس 2011

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## عامريه و فتخر

ممكن الكتالوج فديتج

----------


## سمر 111

الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## hope pulse

أختي ممكن الكتالوج طرشينه على الخاص

----------


## قمرمنور

بغيت الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

تسلمين الغاليه

قمرمنور

----------


## umazo0oz

ممكن الكتالوج الغالية

----------


## ~ساندي بل~

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## فطآمي~

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## عامريه و فتخر

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## ام وديمه222

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## shaima22

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## بنت راكــــ

الغلا بغيت اشوف الكاتلوج بالرسائل الخاصه...^^\

مووفقه اختي

----------


## جنتيي

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## كامل وصوفي

ممكن الكتالوج حبيبتي

----------


## العينااااويه

الغاليه كم مره طلبت الكتالوج وماوصلني 
برد اطلبه مره ثانيه 
ممكن الكتالوج اختي |^_^

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## الكعبيه

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## بنت الماث

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## حب حياتها(ع)

ممكن الصور أشوفه مثلآ .....كتالوج حبيبتي .......

----------


## Um meetha

ممكن الكاتالوج ^^

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## جبروت الصمت

ممكن الكاتلوج ياقلبي

----------


## ظبيه الشحي

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## سيده القمر

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## هديل المشاعر

ممكن الكاتلوج حبوبة

----------


## قلبUAE

ممكن الكتالوج 

^^

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## MAJIDA

اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك

----------


## طيوف

طرشيلى ع الخاص فديتج

----------


## Umm-3body

الغلا بغيت اشوف الكاتلوج بالرسائل الخاصه...^^\

مووفقه اختي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## ام نزوي

مرحبا .. ممكن اشوف كتالوج قمصان النوم ..

----------


## bint aliwad

ممكن اشوف الصور

----------


## العمر راح

ممكن اشوف الصور

----------


## Um-mansoor

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## m.o.s

ممكن الكاتلوج حبوبه

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## الورد 87

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## يمنات

ربي يوفقج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## باربي الإمارات

ممكن الكتلوج؟ والله يوفقج

----------


## بنت العامري

ممكن الكاتلوج اختي

----------


## قمآري

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## flo0ora

ممكن الكتالوج ختيه 

مووووووووووووووفقة انشالله

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## أم.علي

ليش ما تطلع لي الصور

----------


## ام رستم

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## همسة حب2009

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## (دلوع قلبي)

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## نوريهـ

موفقه اختي !!

----------


## عوشة200

ممكن اشوف الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## موفقه

ممكن الكتالوووج

----------


## خيآل

ممكن الكاتولج اختي

----------


## el.dana

ممكن اختي الكتالوج

----------


## حنين 2007

الغالية ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## غيم (:

الكتالوج لوسمحتي

----------


## jumana

بنات ماشي صور 

بغيت أشوف المجموعة خيتو

----------


## ريح المسك

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## لقمة القاضي

*السلام عليكم
الغالية ممكن الكتالوج ع الخاص
ودمتي*

----------


## كلي انوثة1

ممكن الكتالوج فديتج

----------


## أم حصة 200

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## ام رستم

ممكن كتالوج

----------


## أم شيخوو123

مووووفقه ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## Om-amona

ممكـــــن الكاتلوج فديتج

----------


## علايــــــــه

ممكن كاتلوج

----------


## * أم ريم *

هلا الغلا ممكن الكاتلوج فديتج

----------


## ملكة مصر

للرفع

----------


## amira81

ممكن اشوفهم

----------


## عاشقة الزعامة

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## القمة2008

هلا اختي ممكن الكاتالوج .

----------


## MOON AD

الغلا بغيت اشوف الكاتلوج بالرسائل الخاصه...^^\

مووفقه اختي

----------


## عاشة المهيري

مرحبا الغالية


بغيت الكاتالوج من فضلج 



تسلمين وربي يوفقج

----------


## مزروعية

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## نوف_النوف

ممكن الصور

----------


## رووضه

ممكن الكاتلوج الغالية

----------


## زهور الشوق..

ممكن الكاتلوج حبوبة

----------


## ام غيــث

ما علوج امر الغالية بغيت الكتلوج*

----------


## soso noso

أختي بغيت الكاتلوج

----------


## ام مهــاري

حبيبتي ابا اشوف الكاتالوج والاسعار

----------


## Mariam.h

*

مرحبا ..
لو سمحتي حابه اشوف الكتلوج ...!*

----------


## ~ دخون

ممكن الكتالووج

----------


## أم الريم 2005

ممكن الكاتلوح الغالية .....

----------


## 3fary2011

^^ الكاتلوج فديتج .. ف انتظارج

----------


## عشوقه راك

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## m.alshamsi

الغاليه بغيت الكتلوج ضروري

----------


## حلوالمعاني

الغاليه بغيت الكتلوج ضروري

----------


## Meznah

ممكن الكتالوج اختي

----------


## أمـــ ندااـــ

ممكن الكتالوج حبوووبه

----------


## أحاسيس قبيسية

الغــاليــة إذا ما عليج أمر .. ممكن تطرشين لي الكتاوج ع الخاص ؟

----------


## الشحية25

الغــاليــة إذا ما عليج أمر .. ممكن تطرشين لي الكتاوج ع الخاص ؟

----------


## نجمة لامعة

يالغالية ممكن تطرشين لي الكتالوج مع الاسعار

----------


## ام جوجو99

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يالغالية ممكن تطرشين لي الكتالوج مع الاسعار

----------


## حب حياتها(ع)

ممكن كتالوج لو سمحتي ......

----------


## mryoooomh

فديتج بغيت اشوف الكتلوج

----------


## افراح الكثيري

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحت

----------


## ..حلم طيف..

مرحبا " 

ابا اشوف الكاتلوج بليز

----------


## السر123

:Salam Allah: 
ممكن ترسلين لي ع الخاص 
اتمنى لج التوفيق

----------


## الحب سامي

هلا اختي ممكن الكتالوج لوسمحتي

----------


## kurai

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## د.فطامي

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## صمت الاوراق

الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## Lolyta

هلا اختي
ممكن اشوف الكاتالوج
ضروري عشان اختي تتجهز وعرسها قريب

----------


## صمت الاوراق

ممكن الكاتلووج

----------


## CUTIYA

لسلام عليكم 

اختي ممكن اشوف الكتالوج لو سمحتي ؟ وشكراً

----------


## miss__ad

لو سمحتي الغاليه ممكن اشوف الكاتالوج

----------


## أمـــ ندااـــ

الغاليه ممكن اشوف الكاتالوووج

----------


## لميس احلى

ممكن الكاتالوووووووووج

----------


## بنت الحفيتي

ممكن الكاتالوووووووووج

----------


## bedear

ممكن اشوف الكاتالوج

----------


## المقنعة

مرحبا

ممكن الكاتلوج  :Smile:

----------


## بنت العنا

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## سالب الروح

ممكن الكتالوج حبيبتي

----------


## عقد الماس

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## جرحي أليم

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## أم خلــودي

اختي ممكن اشوف الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## زهور الشوق..

هلا ..
ممكن اجوف الكاتلوج غلاية ..

----------


## رومنسيه دوووم

ننمكن الكاتلوج بالرسايل الخاصه

----------


## دلوعة أبوظبي

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## جويرية

موفقه

----------


## Miss peper

أختيه ممكن اطرشيلي الكتالوج
وبالتوفيق

----------


## *_اماراتيه_*

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## بنت الصايغ

الغالية ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## Um Harib

ممكن الكاتلوج الغالية

----------


## bb-uae

ممكن الكتالوج ترسلينه لي ع الخااااص اباه ضروري

والله يوفقج

----------


## بنت شربت

اختي ممكن اشوف الصور ؟

بالتوفيق ^^

----------


## Amooni Nooni

ممكن حبي اطرشين لي الكاتلوج بلييييييييييييز

----------


## رفيعة شان

مرحبا الغاليه ... ممكن تطرشيلي الكتالوج بالخاص مع الاسعار؟؟؟؟ 



يزااااااااااج الله الجنه

----------


## Sa7rt Alqloob

ممكن الكتالوج أختي 


موفقه

----------


## دلوعة خطيبي

ممكن الكتالوج الغاليه

----------


## قلب غاوي

بالتوفيييييييييج حبوبه ^^

----------


## رحمممممممممة

السلام عليكم اختي طرشي لي الكاتالوج ع الخاص
بالتوفيق

----------


## سنبله

ممكن الكاتلوج اختي

----------


## amool 1991

ممكن الكتلوج ^^ وموفقه ان شاء الله

----------


## كامل وصوفي

الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ام مـحـمـد

ممكن الكتالوج الغلا .........؟

----------


## سماء الحب

الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## فطامي[email protected]

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## اروى الهاشمية

ممكن اشوف الكتلوج ؟؟

----------


## ام مهاري2009

ممكن الكاتالوج أختي ومشكووووره

----------


## ام قاايد

الله يووفقج الغلا
اسستغفرالله .. اسستغفرالله

----------


## سمني روحكـ

ممكن الكاتلوج لو سمحتي

----------


## الراحلة

لو سمحتي الكتالوج

----------


## مريم الدهماني

ممكن الكاتلوج وبالتوفيق

----------


## عذاب22

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## بدويه طيوبه

بغيت الكاتلوج

----------


## مايه

بغيت الكتالوج لوسمحتي

----------


## &ام كشة&

ممكن الكتالووج....

----------


## romani

ممكن الكاتلوج الغالية

----------


## ظبيانيه غير

ممكن الصور الغلا

----------


## غرور طفلة

*مرحبآ ي الغآليه 
ممكن أشوف الكتلوج بلييييييز 

آبآ بسسرع وقت .."*

----------


## ظبيانيه غير

حبوبة ممكن الصور

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## دمعة وفى!!

الغاليه ممكن الكتالوج ع الخاص

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## Bluebutterfly

ممكن الكاتلوج والأسعار

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## جنة القلوب

ممكن الكتالوج الله يوفقك

----------


## شوق ذياب

ممكن الكتلوووج اختي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## سود-الهدب

ممكن الكتلوج ع الخاض

----------


## عشقي أولادي

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## موج الامارات

ممكن الكتلوج

----------


## flower-2011

لو سمحتي اختي طرشيلي الكتلووج على الخاص

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## AMAL_1

ممكن الصور لو سمحتي مع الاسعار ^^

----------


## لغز

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## انفاسك هواي

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## hend123

ممكن الكتالوج حبيبتي

----------


## أم مهاآاري

لو ما عليج أمر حياتي ممكن تطرشيلي الكتالوج

----------


## Fatemahema

ممكن الكتالوج وربنا يوفجك حبيبتي

----------


## حور 86

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## monaliza_9

ممكن الكتالوج لو سحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## { هتان .. !

الغلا بغيت اشوف الكاتلوج بالرسائل الخاصه...^^\

مووفقه اختي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## al_reeem

خواتي الي طرشتلي على الخاص ترد اطرشلي مره ثانيه لانه الرسايل امسحن بالغلط السموحه خواتي

----------


## نفاخة

بغيت الكاتالوج أختيه

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## الشمس المنيرة

ممكن ترسلين لي الكاتلوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## زين العود

لو سمحي يالغلا ممكن اشوف الكتالوج ..^^

----------


## زين العود

لو سمحي يالغلا ممكن اشوف الكتالوج ..^^

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## سآحرة العين.!

لو سمحتي ممكن الكاتالوج ...

----------


## في هواهاآ

ممكن الكتاالووج؟؟

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## دانه بوظبي&

ممكن الكتالوج اختي

----------


## kater_alnada

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## #دلوعه كيوت#

موفقه يالغلا
لو ماعليج أمر ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## Om_KhalooDi

ممكن اشوف الصـور ،، 
ومشكووووورة

----------


## أم عصفورين

هلا ممكن اشوف الكاتلوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## Rheeb Store

ممكن الكتالوج فديتج ..

----------


## Anooon

ممكن الكتالوج يالغالية

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## ام جويرية

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## الامارات

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## | UAE |

ممكن اشوف الكتالوج الغاليه

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## PeraZan

حابه اشوف الالبوم ^^

----------


## طبعي دلع

لو سمحتي ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## نوف456

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## shaika_772

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## زهرة الصحراء

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## MOOD HK

ابا اشوف

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## وعد منسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

أختي ما عليج امر ممكن الكاتالوج على الخاص


مشكووووورة

----------


## al_reeem

الخاص خواتي

----------


## set elkul

ممكن ترسيلي الكتالوج عالخاص اختي ومشكورة

----------


## إماراتية كول

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## مس فطآمي

الكاتلوج ضروري فديتج

----------


## عروس...

ممكن الكتالوج حبيبتي

----------


## بنت ستايل

ممكن الكتالوج حبيبتي

----------


## salamh

ممكن الكتالوج الغاليه عندي مناسبه

----------


## سمارية ماركة

اختي اشحالج ؟؟؟ 
شخبااارج ؟؟؟؟
ممكن اجوف الكتلووج ع الخاص

----------


## اماراتية 2000

الكتالوج اذا سمحتي

----------


## ابتسآآمه

شحالج اختي ..
ممكن ترسليلي الكتلوج ع الخاص ،،!؟
والله يعطيج العافية ...
بالتوفيق ..

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## مروة مصطفى

موفقه اختى

----------


## hader

ممكن الكتالوج اختى لو سمحتى

----------


## نجمة وحيدة

اختي الكتالوج مشكورة

----------


## M!ss_Ferrari

هلا الغاليهـ

ممگن الكتالوج !؟!

----------


## sihamdxb

ممكن الكاتلوج الغاليه

----------


## image

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## أم نوف22

ممكن الكاتلوج حبيبتي

----------


## petals

اختي ممكن الكاتلووج ضروووري

----------


## أنا والليل

ممكن الكاتلوج والأسعار

----------


## هنوف

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## مويز

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## ام-جواهر

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## غلا سيف

مرحبا الغاليه ممكن تطرشين لي الكتالوج فديتج

----------


## malsona

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## مـريوم

الكتلوج بليد اترياج ❤

----------


## ثلوج الصيف@

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## فريدة الملامح

هلا اختي 
ممكن الكاتلوج لوسمحتي

----------


## قمر حبيبي

ممكن الكتالوج بلييز

----------


## Bluebutterfly

ممكن الكتالوج. والتفاصيل

----------


## Lady f

ابا اشوف الكتالوج ^^

----------


## السرااب

الكتالوج لووو سمحتي

----------


## apple~

ممكن اطرشين الكتالوج على الخاص

----------


## سمو المعالي

ممكن الكاتلوج فديتج

----------


## فصول الشوق

كل الشكر لج أختي 

وممكن تطرشين لي الكتالوج

----------


## Um Shamah

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## برنسـيـسة3

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## الجزراويه

ممكن الكاتالوج

----------


## وصـايـف

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## ام رستم

ممكن الكتالوج

----------


## @ ام حمدان @

ممكن الكاتالوج الغاليه

----------


## princess_tamy

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## Unique_lamy

ممكن الكاتلوج اذا ماعليج امر

----------


## غايـة المطلوب

ممكن الكاتلوج

----------


## محد يسواني 12

ممكن الكاتلوج ^.^

----------


## العصبيه

ممكن الكتلوج يالغاليه

----------


## SeeS

ممكن ألكتلوج أختي عالخاص

----------


## ManooRaa

ممكن الكاتالوج لو سمحتي

----------


## best girl

انا ابا قمصان راقياتو افكار حلوه و يديده،فياليت اللي تبيعتتواصل وياي،و تك ن اسعارها مقبوله

----------


## جفـــون

ممكن أشوف الكتلوج

----------


## نفحة امل

ابغي الكتلوج لوماعليج امر

----------


## بنت الوصل

اختي ممكن الكتالوج مع الاسعار ع الرسايل الخاصه

----------


## بنت$الشيخ

لو ممكن الكاتلوج والأسعار

----------


## فديت هشوم

الكاتلوج اختي

----------


## حب صافي

ممكن الكتالوج لو سمحتي

----------

